

Analytics Academy Lesson 0: Think Differently About Analytics - karamazov
https://segment.io/academy/how-to-think-about-analytics

======
mayop100
Most startups I know add analytics of some kind to their products before they
launch them, but they almost never allocate time for analysis after the fact.
I think this approach of deciding in advance why you're adding the analytics,
and what decision you're trying to make is a good one. Analytics are useless
if they don't result in a real change to your product at some point.

